# 升级firefox失败。

## mathabstrction

collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]

make[5]: *** [libxul.so] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/toolkit/library'

make[4]: *** [libs_tier_platform] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu'

make[3]: *** [tier_platform] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu'

make[2]: *** [default] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu'

make[1]: *** [realbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17'

make: *** [build] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-17.0.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4832:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LD="$(tc-getLD)" MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" emake -f client.mk || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/firefox-17.0.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/firefox-17.0.2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/www-client:firefox-17.0.2:20130122-050358.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-17.0.2/work/mozilla-esr17'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/firefox-17.0.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/www-client:firefox-17.0.2:20130122-050358.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

----------

## druggo

不建议编译firefox了，用firefox-bin吧：）

----------

## mathabstrction

谢谢我先试试。

----------

## mathabstrction

firefox-bin 和firefox有何区别？

----------

## mathabstrction

为什么不建议编译firefox？

----------

## rookieljw

 *druggo wrote:*   

> 不建议编译firefox了，用firefox-bin吧：）

 

 :Smile:  还是这省事

----------

## dongfangxunlei

我觉得楼主没有把最重要的出错信息贴出来

----------

